# Thank you, sweet girl.



## imissmycats (Dec 10, 2009)

Okay. I think I can do this now without being weepy the rest of the day.









Mollie jumped into our car and adopted us on a stormy October night 10 years ago. At the time, we were amazed that she had been abandoned or was a stray, she was in such amazing condition (her coat was AMAZING). The vet aged her at about 7-8yo.
Since then, she has been my fairy godmother in disguise. Always there the second I started crying, but if I was just moping and wallowing in self-pity, she'd sit on the far side of the bed and give me the stink eye. 
She always slept curled up against our chests under the covers every night. Always had the air of an old, aged Queen- she was the matriarch of our household. Mollie was one of the most photogenic cats I've ever known, and she was such an inspiration for my (and others) art. Her eyes looked like they held a whole universe.

This tiny little girl got me through High School, and I would not be who I am today without her. She taught me so much about unconditional kindness and patience.
It was hard being 12 hours away from her the past couple years whilst I've been in college.

Last Christmas Eve, she had a grand mal seizure- a blessing in disguise. Bloodwork at the ER that night revealed kidney disease.
She was perfectly happy and content to doze out her days in warm sunny windows and get special food to keep her kidneys alive.
Four months ago a lump developed along her lower jaw bone. We never got it biopsied, but odds are it was cancer.

The past couple weeks she just started getting tired, and lost interest in her food. My mom did her best to keep her comfortable (she wasn't too terribly worse for wear) until I could come home last week for thanksgiving break to say my goodbyes. She never told me how far the cancer had progressed- Mollie's lower jaw was just awful looking. I broke down crying when I came home and saw her for the first time in 3 months. The end-stages of kidney disease are...awful, to say the least. She looked like some sort of "phantom of the opera" but all she wanted to do was reassure me, nuzzling into my arms and trying to tell me "it's okay, I'll be going to a better place, I love you, and you'll be alright."

I was able to spend a couple days with her before driving back to college on sunday, and this tuesday she was laid to rest. She was 18.
She got turkey drippings mixed with her food all week, and got as much tuna as she wanted before she left.
In the end, I'm glad we let her go before she really started to waste away...

I have never been more thankful to an animal, nor even a person, than I am to Mollie. And that's what I told her before I had to drive off. Thank you, sweet girl, for taking care of me.
Here is our last picture together-









And some from the past couple years-


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What a lovely tribute! She was absolutely gorgeous, and what amazing eyes!



> Always there the second I started crying, but if I was just moping and wallowing in self-pity, she'd sit on the far side of the bed and give me the stink eye.


 Yup, matriarch.  

Sounds like you rescued each other. atback


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

What a beautiful Mollie-girl. I know it was hard, but you made the best decision for her, even though you knew it would hurt yourself. _That,_ is True Love. :luv 
Hugs for you... atback


----------



## imissmycats (Dec 10, 2009)

augh, see now I'm crying again! :lol: 

We really did rescue eachother, she took such good care of me. And I am so glad we let her go before she really started hurting more.


----------



## imissmycats (Dec 10, 2009)

marie73 said:


> What a lovely tribute! She was absolutely gorgeous, and what amazing eyes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol I miss that stink eye too. :luv


Her eyes were just SPECTACULAR. I've never seen another cat with ones like them.


----------



## imissmycats (Dec 10, 2009)

You can see here eyes better here-

















/swoon


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow. Just wow. Those eyes do hold a universe. Beautiful old soul.


----------



## imissmycats (Dec 10, 2009)

marie73 said:


> Wow. Just wow. Those eyes do hold a universe. Beautiful old soul.


 :mrgreen: I knew someone would get it.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I love cat's eyes. The variegation in the color and how they change pupil size with the light. I think my fave part is the little _squigglies_ of color around the edges.


----------



## imissmycats (Dec 10, 2009)

Yes, the squigglies! Mollie's reminded me of rivers in a desert. Her eyes were never clear, they always had something going on behind them. My other cats eyes- they're like smooth crystals almost, but Mollies were like a map of a journey.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I feel something similar when I look into Malibu's eyes. (siggie pic) I *saved* her and she and I developed a close bond as I saved her life. She was a former feral and after that life/death experience, we've both changed and feel *very* connected to each other. I love ALL of my kitties, but I seem to have an extra-special relationship w/ Mallie _because_ I worked so hard to keep her from dying. ...but I love looking into everyone's eyes, and I love that I *can* get so close to every cat *to* look into their eyes.


----------



## imissmycats (Dec 10, 2009)

and sometimes, I SWEAR....her pupils disappeared. :lol: 

















and here's a bigger version of that one eye picture. :X last one, I promise.


----------



## imissmycats (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm glad you and Malibu found eachother.
I love the "I love you" thing that cats do- the slowwww blink. Augh. it gets me so hard. I always return it.  it's won me many a heart of strays at the shelter.

I thought I'd never be so close with another cat as Mollie. When a cat speaks to you so hard, and sleeps with you against your chest every night.....it's hard to replace.

Posh might come close.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That picture belongs on a calendar!


----------



## imissmycats (Dec 10, 2009)

Really? I've been thinking of watermarking it so it doesn't get stolen, it was such a lucky shot.
Thank you!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Your Molli was spectacularly beautiful. Your tribute to her was so full love and tenderness, really special. I am glad that you got to se her one last time and to say your goodbyes to each other.


----------



## imissmycats (Dec 10, 2009)

Leazie said:


> Your Molli was spectacularly beautiful. Your tribute to her was so full love and tenderness, really special. I am glad that you got to se her one last time and to say your goodbyes to each other.


 thank you, I too, am SO glad I got to see her again, even if it was just a few days.


----------

